# 2006 Bianchi San Lorenzo



## marckap (Apr 12, 2008)

*2005 Bianchi San Lorenzo*

I just bought a 2005 Bianchi San Lorenzo(Scandium) with Duraace 10 speed and Ksyrium SSC's - Can't wait to get it, it's in excellent shape. Does anyone have any feedback on this bike? Thanks Appreciate in advance.


----------

